# The Walking Dead: New Season



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Starts tonight. Anyone else looking forward to it? Feel free to unite and discuss the new season here, but please be careful with spoilers.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Gave up cable a few months ago since we just don't watch enough - but I did shell out to pay for this season on my iPad so I can keep up. It's available early Monday mornings so I just have to wait one day (and stay away from spoilers for a day!) I enjoyed the episode, especially seeing how Rick and Carl have been coping. I'm glad everything in the season preview wasn't all in this one episode - it was rather intense with what there was. It definitely set the stage for more action to come.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I personally thought it was one of the best starts to a season that the show has done. It jumped right in, was tense, exciting, and even a little scary (with that creepy woman in the woods). I know the show has a new showrunner and I like the way it is going so far. I hope it keeps up.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I checked out the Walking Dead Forums http://www.walkingdeadforums.com/forum/f172/ and there was a LOT of criticism of the big zombie scene as being unrealistic. (As if a TV show based on a zombie apocalypse is realistic in the first place!). I kind of get what they mean but I just have to suspend my belief sometimes in most TV shows and movies.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hah! Really? How on Earth was it unrealistic?

At the same time, I know (since I also write) that zombie genre fans are seriously diehard. They have their own set of rules for how zombies work, how they operate, and how you are supposed to deal with them.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was not great, they way they were


Spoiler



dropping from the ceiling these seasoned zombie killers should have been able to organize and pick them off easily... no reason for anyone armed and aware to be killed in that situation... when the Zombie grabbed the boys leg, he cries and tugs his foot away? Why not turn and shove a knife in the dudes head? Maybe you'd do that in the first season but really at this point? It's not like they are fast or hard to kill.... I was mad at how that went down. I think they have to be a lot more creative at this point in the show to be convincing and I felt like the writers were very lazy in this episode.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

The episode was okay for me. Supposedly the next episodes should me more intense. Clearly all these new people are being introduced to be killed off. I can't wait to see what happens next week with


Spoiler



the kid with glasses.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Is everybody watching "Talking Dead" after the show?  I think I love that show almost more than "The Walking Dead."  Last week's eposide had Nathan Fillion, and I think I may have actually squealed.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I did watch Talking Dead. I got hooked on that show last season, actually. And I now watch the host of Talking Dead when he is on BBCAmerica hosting a show called The Nerdist.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am wondering when they are going to bring the Governor back - and how they will finish that storyline.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> Is everybody watching "Talking Dead" after the show? I think I love that show almost more than "The Walking Dead." Last week's eposide had Nathan Fillion, and I think I may have actually squealed.


I love "Talking Dead"! And seeing Nathan Fillion on it finally got my daughter to start watching "Castle", which I've been trying to get her to do for years!

I enjoyed the season opener as well.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I am wondering when they are going to bring the Governor back - and how they will finish that storyline.


I wish they had finished it last season. I like the character but one season was enough IMO. Hopefully they'll wrap it up by the end of the half season.

On another note, really cool to see Larry Gilliard Jr. (DeAngelo Barksdale from The Wire) on the show. Hopefully they give his character something interesting to do. They pretty heavily hinted that he had an


Spoiler



alcohol problem


, so we'll see where that goes.

I prefer something like Bald Move's "The Watching Dead" podcast (http://baldmove.com/category/watching-dead-walking-dead-podcast/) rather than Talking Dead. Talking Dead is good for the insights of people involved with the show and cool celebrity guests, but, being on AMC, it's not the best place to go for impartial analysis and opinion.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW, this week's mythbusters episode is about zombie myths and guest stars one of the Walking Dead actors.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey, I just thought of something.  If Hershel ever becomes a zombie (I've never read the comics, so don't tell me if he does), and they call zombies walkers, would that make him Hershel Walker?


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

A few things annoyed be about last night's episode. (I'm definitely picky after reading Mira Grant's excellent post-zombie-apocalypse books.)

1.


Spoiler



If you are living with the reality that if people die even of natural causes they will become zombies, why aren't cell blocks locked at night when people are sleeping? It wouldn't be that hard to hang a key on the inside of the door where a living person who was familiar with the place could reach it. We're talking sleeping people and children with nothing but a curtain for protection.


2.


Spoiler



If you know that zombies are coming in droves to where you live, why aren't more barriers set up to stop them before the wimpy fence? A trench that gets set on fire or doused with acid regularly? Another fence of barbed wire further out? And what are they doing with the stacks of bodies that have been stabbed in the head on previous days?


3. Still not clear about why they are in the prison vs. staying in the functioning town after last season. Why abandon it?
4.


Spoiler



Seriously messed up parents if not every kid over six hasn't been handed at least a sharp pig sticker and told to carry it everywhere.


5.


Spoiler



Not to be nitpicky, (go ahead and laugh) but the amount of land they showed planted wouldn't be nearly enough to support a population the size suggested. Even with supplementation from canned goods and hunting.


6.


Spoiler



Again, not to nitpick, what the heck are they feeding that horse? Because is sure isn't grazing among the walkers.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LaraAmber said:


> A few things annoyed be about last night's episode. (I'm definitely picky after reading Mira Grant's excellent post-zombie-apocalypse books.)
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


1. I did think the same thing last night. But a couple of thoughts did occur to me...


Spoiler



(1) There probably aren't a lot enough keys (I kind of assume it's just one big master key for each cell, but still how many of those masters would there be? Then again, they could pick up some padlocks or bicycle locks or something to serve the same purpose. (2) Sometimes you just don't think about those things until they actually happen. I'm guessing that from here on out they'll figure out a way to lock themselves in.



2. They addressed this a bit in Talking Dead.


Spoiler



Fire is problematic - a "controlled burn" isn't that easy to control even when you have a good water supply. They've added some protection (that door that swings out and pushes walkers into the posts). But all around, that's a pretty big fence line to try to defend. The walkers do seem to keep coming to the same area right now (which is a bit odd) but when you talk about the logistics of trying to add another fence, or even dig a trench, that's a big operation when you only have a handful of folks to do the work while others are defending against the walkers. As far as the bodies of the walkers, another thing they're gonna have to figure out how to dispose of them now that they've learned that lesson.



3. I think they just felt more secure at the prison, maybe because of the fences? And because they'd made it feel like "home"? I do wonder how they managed to secure the entire perimeter of the town, though - they always showed that one barricade, but an entire town would need a big ol' fence or something (kind of like you have at a prison).

4. I agree!


Spoiler



Although those parents came from town where they had that false sense of security - maybe they haven't fully gotten over that yet.



5. True, but I suppose you have to start somewhere - start small and then expand it over time.

6.


Spoiler



Maybe they haul in bales of hay on occasion from farms, feed stores, etc? I'm sure they can find it and whatever else horses eat at abandoned farms around the area. Same as feeding the pigs.



All that said, I'm kind of like the Talking Dead guy said last night - I'd like to think I'd be like Carol, surviving and getting tougher over time, but I'd probably be more like Andrea's sister - dead in the first season!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh and another thing.  How come no one says "hey with all these guns, somebody better go find some reloading equipment and a few books and start studying!"


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Lara, very good points... I was also wondering about the town vs. the prison...

Also the whole walkers milling outside does not make sense to me, they kill a lot of them but there numbers never dwindle...I would think one good sweep would get rid of them all?



Spoiler



And last night it seemed like too many able body people got killed, the first dude did not eve react...I just think these people should fair better in that situation, if they have made it this far?


----------



## Clarketacular (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely LOVE The Walking Dead, the comic and the tv show. This years premiere was excellent!!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Watched the beginning episodes for this season and now we're all caught up.

I don't really care for the new people, they're sorta lame. 

I'm still holding my breath waiting for that nutjob Governor to pop back up.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This week's episode did ratchet up the intensity. Rick is just not going to be able to retire his zombie-fighting ways to be a gentleman farmer. I was very disturbed about the pigs. I was more worried about them than the people cuz I'm wired that way.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I think there are way too many people in the prison.  The show was always at the best when it was a small crew trying to survive the zombies.

I'm not enjoying this season as much, and I'm not sure why.  I just hope 1. Carl becomes the badass he's leaning towards, and 2. Rick and Michonne get it on.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

There are too many people in the prison, especially kids. I want to know


Spoiler



who burned those bodies and fed the zombies rats!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That flashlight was awful high - making me think it wasn't one of the kids. I wonder who is doing the zombie feeding, as well.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe the Gov is hiding out?


----------



## Sarah Stimson (Oct 9, 2013)

I am not a person for loving zombies AT ALL, but my husband watches The Walking Dead and in season two, I joined him and now I'm hooked.

I've never seen season 1.  Perhaps I should watch it online somewhere.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Sarah Stimson said:


> I am not a person for loving zombies AT ALL, but my husband watches The Walking Dead and in season two, I joined him and now I'm hooked.
> 
> I've never seen season 1. Perhaps I should watch it online somewhere.


YES! Watch season 1. You can watch it on Netflix.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I mostly think the zombie genre is all played out - so the one real indulgence in that regard that I do is The Walking Dead.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I've followed The Walking Dead from the beginning.

I know...big surprise there 

The only time it got a bit boring for me was during Season 2: The Quest for Sophia. The writing seemed to bog down for me, but I still enjoyed it.

This season looks great so far.

If you haven't already done so, check out the Webisodes at http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead

I recently did a post about Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead on my blog.

http://zombiejoestavern.blogspot.com/


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Is anyone else happy that Tyrese finally got his chance to take down a horde of zombies while grief stricken? I liked that scene from the comics, but since he showed up so much later...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I loved this episode. The scene where they run into the thousands of walkers was awesome.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

What about this past week's Talking Dead?! Did anyone else think Marilyn Manson was stoned/drunk or just plain crazy? I've never seen him (?) speak before, so maybe he's like that all the time? You could see the host getting aggravated with him/her.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, he was tripping and he actually makes Jack Osborne look like a hunk..!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Cuechick said:


> Yeah, he was tripping and he actually makes Jack Osborne look like a hunk..!


I know, right? Made him look smart, too. (Although he may be smart, I don't know)

It was funny that I let my son watch The Walking Dead, but as soon as I saw who was on The Talking Dead, I sent him to bed 

However, he mirrored the name of the show well; he definitely looks dead.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

As much as I love "Talking Dead," Marilyn Manson's slurred ramblings nearly made me turn it off this week.     On the other hand, and more importantly, how is the gang going to make it back with medicine in time to save Glenn?  How am I going to stand it until next week


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Me too... If Glenn or Hershel doesn't make it, I'm done. I cried and cried when Dale died! Remember him? The sweet old man who taught Andrea how to disassemble/reassemble a gun? So sad...


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd be done if something happens to Darryl. I've been a fan of that actor since Boondock Saints, and I haven't been a fan of Rick since the bar scene in season 2. Mostly because that scene was just awesome, and it's been tough to live up to it since.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Daniel Gage said:


> I'd be done if something happens to Darryl. I've been a fan of that actor since Boondock Saints, and I haven't been a fan of Rick since the bar scene in season 2. Mostly because that scene was just awesome, and it's been tough to live up to it since.


Oh, yeah! I love me some Darryl. Talk about a tearjerker when he found his brother had sacrificed himself, and became a Walker--that scene was brilliant!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think there are some untouchable characters - particularly Darryl, but then again the writers have shown that they are willing to off anyone. I would hate for Glen or Hershel to die, too.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

And where's the Governor?


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

balaspa said:


> And where's the Governor?


The Governor is feeding rats to the Walkers at the fence! Who else would do that?! (Okay... Maybe the weird little girl whose father died--but I think it's the Gov!)


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> The Governor is feeding rats to the Walkers at the fence! Who else would do that?! (Okay... Maybe the weird little girl whose father died--but I think it's the Gov!)


The whole rats thing is just weird... I recall hearing that the people behind the show wanted to make the zombies smarter. Turns out they're just being baited.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the zombies are looking more pathetic than ever. I mean, of course, they continue to rot away, but they look like they have all eaten all of the living they could get to, so they are starving to death.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

balaspa said:


> I think the zombies are looking more pathetic than ever. I mean, of course, they continue to rot away, but they look like they have all eaten all of the living they could get to, so they are starving to death.


I agree. The Walkers look way more gross than they did before


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

L.L. Akers said:


> I agree. The Walkers look way more gross than they did before


They keep getting more money for the show, apparently investing in gross zombies is better than the stock market!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

What they need is:

1. A big pit
2. A large gong
3. A natural gas well
4. A box of matches

It's the weekly zombie roast!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

LaraAmber said:


> What they need is:
> 
> 1. A big pit
> 2. A large gong
> ...


Yes! It seems like more and more are coming... Why WON'T they just kill them as they come?!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So, how do you all feel about Carole?


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't been getting very much into this season so far.  It just hasn't been as good to me.  So far.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

balaspa said:


> So, how do you all feel about Carole?


I think she made a poorly thought out decision.


Spoiler



She thought she was protecting everyone, but there wasn't a valid reason why they couldn't just be locked in cells isolated away from everyone else. She had no reason to not wait until they had reanimated and then take them down with a long sharp stick and then splashing bleach on them and coming back in a day to clean the cells instead of getting close enough to stab them while they are still breathing and coughing and then dragging them out. Sorry but a cloth isn't going to protect you, not fine enough of a weave.



So honestly I think she's cracked up a bit.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

balaspa said:


> So, how do you all feel about Carole?


No spoilers...

I think she's been judged rather harshly considering Rick killed Shane, and Carl killed the teenager who was giving up. I think she's not going anywhere without those girls, and I hope Daryl intervenes to get Rick to change his mind.


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

I think Rick made the best decision he could have under the circumstances.



Spoiler



Bringing Carol back to the prison after what she'd done (assuming we accept that it was in fact her, and she's not covering for someone) was just going to cause all kinds of hell.

Tyrese would kill Carol (or at least try), and if that happens, Darryl would retaliate. The people in the prison would split into factions and things would get really messy.

Sure, Rick could have lied/kept the secret but that would have just come back to bite him (and everyone else) later in an even more spectacular fashion.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

> I think she's been judged rather harshly considering Rick killed Shane, and Carl killed the teenager who was giving up. I think she's not going anywhere without those girls, and I hope Daryl intervenes to get Rick to change his mind.


This. I think his decision was very hypocritical, especially considering Carol's motivation for what she did. I wasn't cool with his decision.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I honestly feel that Rick felt that Carole was becoming a threat, perhaps to him. He keeps insisting that he can forget his past, and the things he has done, to become some gentleman farmer. The world just doesn't work that way, anymore.

If you want to get technical, Shane was going to kill Rick, and then turned, before being put down permanently. Splitting hairs, I know...


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

balaspa said:


> I honestly feel that Rick felt that Carole was becoming a threat, perhaps to him. He keeps insisting that he can forget his past, and the things he has done, to become some gentleman farmer. The world just doesn't work that way, anymore.
> 
> If you want to get technical, Shane was going to kill Rick, and then turned, before being put down permanently. Splitting hairs, I know...


True. But THEY didn't know for sure he was going to kill Rick...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree...  It seems like a double standard for Rick to say he feels threatened by Carole when he has done what he has done.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

balaspa said:


> I agree... It seems like a double standard for Rick to say he feels threatened by Carole when he has done what he has done.


...and speaking of Rick, what's with the baggy butt? Looks like with all those props there, they could get him a tush-push!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I read that the actress who plays Carol was just as surprised by what happened in last week's episode as, hopefully, fans were.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi guys . I hope its OK to jump in. I love the walking dead.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

melodyyyyy said:


> Hi guys . I hope its OK to jump in. I love the walking dead.


Everybody welcome!! Can't wait until tonight to see Daryl get emotional and admit he loves Carol!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! Last night's episode was fantastic. I mean, really. It was intense - it focused on Herschel. And then that ending! Great show - cool music, too.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I know   They really dialed it up a notch! I was sitting up in my bed hugging my pillow!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

How did I miss a Walking Dead thread?? 

I'm not convinced that Carol killed them; she may be covering for someone. I hope Daryl flips, finds her, and finally admits his feelings for her (assuming he does have feelings for her). Next week is gonna be intense!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Watching it I had a thought. 

Why do movie and TV plagues always start with a mysterious cough (that usually sounds pretty dry since you can't fake congestion) and a sheen of sweat?  Just once I would like a plague to start with severe diarrhea.  A good actor could still sell the emotional scene with his pants around his ankles.  The post death zombie shuffle would be funnier.  

I never claimed to have normal thoughts.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hah! I am not so sure that I would want to WATCH actors pretending to have severe diarrhea. I remember, as a kid, on every show the colds and flus always started with a sneeze.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I do love that the Governor is back. He got killed by his own people in the comic, I think. I am curious to see if he has been the rat-baiting person...


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

balaspa said:


> I do love that the Governor is back. He got killed by his own people in the comic, I think. I am curious to see if he has been the rat-baiting person...


I have never liked the Governor. I think they need a new evil guy to fight against. I'm still upset about Andrea from last season  And Dale from whatever season that was--Two of my favorite characters--I know, peeps gotta die... But it still makes me mad. I'm glad I hung with it though, because they really surprised me last week. If they can keep up that intensity, it's going to turn out to be a great season.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So, what did everyone think of the Governor-centric episode this week? I liked it, but have seen a lot of negativity about it online.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I started the episode firmly thinking "really, the governor? can't we just abandon that sociopath and pretend last season didn't happen?" but it ended up being a really good episode. Mainly because


Spoiler



he wasn't being "the governor" and acting completely over the top evil with the blonde TSTL hanging on his every word. Instead he was exhibiting reasonable behaviors. Well except the whole "let's wander through a old folks home and let walkers stay alive behind me sounding the alarm for the more mobile walkers in the area."


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I am not a fan of the Governor. That said, I liked the spin they did on him showing he still had humanity somewhere deep down. I actually don't mind this version of the governor, but after last week's teethnashing (pun intended  ) episode, I was a little let down. It was like, meh... An hour wasted. I have no interest at all in the governor and wish he'd go away for good. They're really stretching out the whole Darryl confronting Rick about Carol thing. I guess that's their cliffhanger. They know we are waiting... Show us!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think the Governor is a great villain. I know the comic book version was ranked in the top greatest villains of all time by...well...someone, I can't remember who right now.

I hear that the mid-season finale is going to be very intense. Curious to see how it pans out.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think we might lose a few main characters on the mid-season finale this week.


----------



## pjchasesports (Nov 27, 2013)

I think it's really interesting how the show is straying away from the comics.  That keeps the comic readers interested and guessing what will happen next.  Still, I do wish they'd do away with the Governor ASAP.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I would laugh myself silly if The Governor was all ready for his big revenge scenario and then tripped, cracked his head open, and just died.  Maybe in a sewage ditch.  Just random act of real life ending all his plans.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Heard this one today...

Why did the Governor change his name from Phillip to Brian?

Because Brian - only has one I...

Yuk, yuk, yuk


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Seems weird to say that I am looking forward to finishing my Thanksgiving long weekend - with the chaos and death that is likely to come with the mid-season finale.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Who's ready for tonight? What do you think's going to happen? Who do you think's going to survive?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm ready, but afraid to watch!    I'm confident that the Governor will survive, besides him who knows


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Spoiler



Oops, I was wrong!  I thought we'd have to deal with the Governor a bit longer, oh well good riddance! 


 Can't wait for the rest of the season!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I was totally traumatized by the end of that episode. Can't wait for Feb 9th!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

If you haven't watched it yet, too bad. 

All I can say is: Hershel!!!!!!!  NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Spoiler



I honestly don't think Judith is dead. If she was there would be bits and parts in the carrier. Realizing this is television, they could have conveyed that fact by not showing us the interior of the carrier and have it on its side with a pool of blood and have us see their faces as they see the carnage. A perfectly upright carrier with no parts and I think unbuckled seat? Yeah, someone bleeding or covered in gore unbuckled her and ran. I remember how heavy and ungainly those were. Kids would try to haul it, an adult would know better.



My husband doesn't agree. I better be proven right next season because he is NOT allowed to win.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point! I think you are right.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree. I think Judith is alive and well - somewhere.


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

The last episode broke my heart   I think the kids took Judith. The carrier was probably too heavy so they ditched it (I hope)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Still traumatized.  I rewatched the last 15 minutes or so last night, to get a better grip on who was with who.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I cannot wait until mid-January!

What the heck can we addicts do until then? I haven't read the comic books - anyone recommend them over the show?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I think Judith is with the other kids & Tyreese & he bled in the carrier when it took her out.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm just angry. I gave them a pass on Dale... Nearly broke my heart. Now Hershel? It's a crying shame (and I mean that literally)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yet the show maintains itself by showing that there is no character that is safe. Again, I never read the comic, but I understand it is the same way - don't get too used to anyone.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I cannot wait until mid-January!
> 
> What the heck can we addicts do until then? I haven't read the comic books - anyone recommend them over the show?


I highly recommend the comics. I think that, overall, they are much better than the show, though there are some things the show does better. For instance, I much prefer show Herschel and show Carol to their comic book versions. However, what they did to Andrea on the show was nearly a deal breaker for me. Love her character in the comics and she was horrible on the show.

The events have deviated a lot, but this finale pretty much set them back on the comics timeline, though who lives and dies is often changed. There are several characters still alive on the show that have died by this point in the comics and vice versa. The finale took the show up to issue 48 of the comics, so if you want to read up to the point the show is at, that would be the stopping point.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been tempted to get some of the collected issues of the comics, but I have yet to pull the trigger on that.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I have been tempted to get some of the collected issues of the comics, but I have yet to pull the trigger on that.


If you do, the compendiums offer the best value. Compendium 1 is 32.08 on Amazon and will take you up to issue #48. As I pointed out, that's where the show left off, so it'd be great for someone wanting to read the comics and not spoil the show. If you wanted to go further, Compendium 2 is about the same price and goes up to #96. #118 is coming out this Wednesday, so that would get you close to caught up.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Good to know.

In the comics, where do they end up after the prison?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Going to put it behind spoiler tags in case people don't want to know. I won't spoil any events, just locations. 


Spoiler



They're on the road for a while and eventually head for DC. They end up settling in a community in Alexandria, VA, and there are others communities that they encounter around that area.


----------

